# Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge, 99 cents on Kindle



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Christina Matthews discovers the fiance of her best friend is a child molester.
Before she can pass on the news, the girls crash land on a deserted island
and the fiance is responsible. How will Christina get revenge? Cover your eyes.

Only 99 cents on Kindle.

Steve Ward (Sky Warrior)


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Kinbr, thank you so much for adding the image. I am new to Kindle Boards and I dont have a clue how to navigate.

How did you get the image in. I would like to be able to do that myself sometime.

You are very kind.

Steve Ward


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a link-maker at the bottom of the page.  Klick on it and the instructions will guide you.
Feel free to post again if you have any problems.
deb


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Deb, thank you so much for your help. I see it now. Some of us Boomers are just not very 
good on the computer. It took me about an hour just to post my first blog on here and 
I am scared to death someone is going to yell at me for doing something not blog kosher.
I posted on a Mystery readers thread on Kindle and everybody started screaming at me.
Yikes!
thanks again for your kindness,
Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sky, I think it's safe to say no one will scream at you here. This board is moderated. . .not heavily so: we don't censor people. But we expect it to stay polite and family friendly and the moderators will alert people, discreetly, if they go too far.

In the past we've had folks who didn't like that. . . .they liked to be able to rant at people and call them names if they disagreed with them or if they were just mad that this new person didn't already know everything and had the _nerve_ to ask a question that had already been asked before.

Those people no longer post here. I guess we're not fun for them. <shrug> 'sokay. It's fun for the other 10,000+ of us! 

So, just ask, and someone will likely have an answer for you! Most of us are Boomers, or older, though, so don't be using that as an excuse! 

When you have a chance, check out the section of the board called "forum central": there are links to behavior guidelines (including some specific 'rules' for authors) as well as a place to make suggestions for improvement, and some threads with common acronyms, and navigating hints. And, don't worry. You can't break the board!

Welcome to KindleBoards and enjoy!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Ann, thank you so much you are very nice. Okay, yeah I'm 62 but I am actually pretty smart.
I used to design laser applications and spacecraft docking systems. I just that I have never blogged.
Okay, this is a test. Im going to try to post the picture image link here. Not sure what will happen.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy mackerel, it worked! Okay this is my last post. Just wanted to say you guys are AWESOME!
Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good!. . . .if you want, you can post the same line of code into the signature section of your profile so it will always show there. . . .or you might want to use a text link instead so it doesn't take up so much space. . . .then when you post all over the boards, your book link will always be there!


----------



## Lazer (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Sky Warrior, I just wondered, are you a test pilot?


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Lazer, thank you for your post. No, but I always wanted to be a test pilot. I am a pilot. I have about 500 hours in a Piper Warrior.
Chuck Yeager is my all time hero. I invented a docking system for NASA and tried for two years to get into orbit as a mission specialist,
but no luck.  I did have a lot of close calls in the cockpit and all my experiences are in this novel, in a female body. Got a lot of help 
from my wife and two action adventure daughters.

thanks so much for asking.

Steve Ward


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I picked this one up as well.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Jason and Sugar,
Thanks so much for buying my book.  Some call it action adventure and some call it chick lit with and edge.
My protagonist is ruthless in her determination to become an astronaut and in seeking revenge on the
pedophile who was responsible for the death her best friend.  Let me know if you enjoy the read. There
is a sequel but I haven't put it up on Kindle yet:  Test Pilot's Daughter: Dead Reckoning.
Steve Ward


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just purchased the book too.  I'll let you know what a 61 year old thinks. 
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

JP would love to know what you think. And thank you for giving it a shot.
Let's see trying to remember our class motto. O yeah, it was:  Sex, booze, kicks, we're the class of 66!
61 huh? That would put you in the class of 67. The only rhyme that comes to mind is          Heaven?
Did you have a class motto?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm class motto!  It's been so long I can't remember, but we did have FUN.  It was the 60's, Sex, Drugs and Rock and Roll.  Um, just for the record I didn't partake in all of the above.  
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, sure. I didn't do any of it either. Okay, maybe the rock and roll. he hee.
But then again I went to High School in El Paso, Texas, next door to Juarez, Mexico.
Back then it was safe and we high school kids were there every weekend.
Nobody did drugs back then but street people.
Okay no more 60's confessions.
thanks,
Steve


----------



## Lazer (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Sky Warrior, I bought your book and you're right, it is action packed! Dont look now but
Test Pilot's Daughter just cracked the top 100 in Kindle -- Action Adventure. #86
Good luck in the future,
Lazer


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

i just purchased your book and going tp read it


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for buying my book. Devil Mafia??  Yikes!  I hope you like it.
Okay, something tells me I shouldn't but I gotta ask about the nickname. Devil Mafia?
Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter


----------



## Lazer (Mar 7, 2010)

Sky,
Just thought you should know your book was featured today on a Kindle Blog called Books on The Knob.
Check it out.
Lazer


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for telling me. Yeah that blog has a thousand subscribers and my sales are going skyward.
Holy Cow! My book is now ranked  #51 in Kindle Action Adventure.  
Thanks for letting me know, I didn't get an email from the blog or anything.
What a nice surprise.
Steve


----------



## emichaelward (Mar 16, 2010)

Just finished Test Pilot's Daughter. What a thriller. Couldn't put it down.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Sky Warrior said:


> Thanks so much for telling me. Yeah that blog has a thousand subscribers and my sales are going skyward.
> Holy Cow! My book is now ranked #51 in Kindle Action Adventure.
> Thanks for letting me know, I didn't get an email from the blog or anything.
> What a nice surprise.
> Steve


Hi Steve - looks like the mention got you a bump in sales! Congrats.

My blog and a few others (Red Adept's, for one) are also good for reviews of kindle (or other e-) books; many older review sites won't accept either ebooks or self-published authors. If you are interested, just send me a PM or email here.

Karen


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Michael, much appreciated.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Koland ie Karen of Books on the Knob

So sorry I didn't see your message. I'm not very good on the blogs and didn't know my book post had rolled over
to page 2.  Yes I am very much interested in a review, would be more than happy to send you a copy of my
book.  If you see this message you can contact me at my email:

[email protected]

Thanks so much for your interest.
Steve


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just finished Test Pilot's Daughter, darn thing kept me up to the wee hours to finish.  I really enjoyed the the book, plenty of action and believable  characters.  You have a winner here!!!!  
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

JP,
Thank you tons for your kind note. I am so very happy you enjoyed it.
The sequel, Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning is in the last phases of
editing and it will be posted on Kindle next week.
Steve


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't wait to read it Steve.  I forgot to mention that while reading your book it brought back many memories.  I am a Pilot, but haven't flown in over 10 years.  When reading this book it brought me back to the days of my first Solo, and the endless hours of pattern work.  Thanks for the memories...   
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

JP,
Wow, you're a pilot! I love pilots!
Thank you so much for your kind words. Solo, he heh, yep that solo scene is right out of my
log book. Also, on my first flying lesson my instructor, John Furgeson, took me crop dusting.
Actually it's a small miracle I remember it: Texarkana, Texas, 1970, holy mackerel! 40 years ago.
But as a pilot, you know, you never forget your solo.  The scene out the top of the thunderstorm
came from a friend of mine. He was in an F18 and got vectored right into the core of a thunderstorm.
It lifted him straight up and he came tumbling out the top.  
Yeah, just finished editing the sequel, Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning. My wife is proofing
it right now and I plan to load it on Friday, April 2.
Thanks again.
steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

For all those people who bought my novel, I would like to announce the sequel: Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning.
With the historic launch of four women in space last Sunday, the second novel follows Christina Matthews into orbit 
in the space shuttle New Hope. If you are more interested in space flight than aviation, the second novel is for you.
NASA’s youngest ever Astronaut Commander, Christina unravels a terrorist plot and fights a nuclear battle in orbit to save 
the country she loves. 

Only 99 cents on Kindle.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just bought the second book Steve, looking forward to reading it. 
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

JP, thank you so much. I really appreciate that review of the first one. 
I would be very interested to know how you feel about the sequel.
On the second novel I just let the characters lead me from aviation to aerospace.
Have a great Sunday!
Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

I would like to thank all those hundreds of wonderful readers who have purchased my novel.

My protagonist, Christina Matthews, is one tough female.  Once she discovers her friend's
lover, a Psychology professor (and pedophile) is responsible for the murder of her best friend,
she won't stop until he is firmly planted under the Atlantic ocean. 

Wow, I have 13 reviews already, 10 five star, 1 four star, 1 three star and, oh well, one
guy didn't like it much.  Just amazed at all the reader action and feedback at Amazon Kindle.

Steve Ward


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

I just wanted to let readers know that my two novels can be read stand alone or in series.

Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge
Test Pilot's Daughter: Dead Reckoning

Steve Ward


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

The world's greatest female pilot, Christina Matthews, knows her way around the space shuttle,
but she has a lot to learn about love. Put on your crash helmet for this 99 cent action adventure:

[[ASIN:B0035WTNSK Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge]]
[[ASIN:B003F24HRW Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning]]

P.S. If you would like to laugh out loud, check out some of Kindle's funniest authors on the thread:
Secret Book Club.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Romance, adventure, murder and revenge, Christina Matthews does it all. An obsessed fly-girl with the Right Stuff finds love in the oddest place, the cockpit.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Just back from fishing in Oregon and thought I better get back on Kindle Boards.
steve ward
Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge
Test Pilot's Daughter: Dead Reckoning


----------



## Lazer (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Sky,
I read on the Secret Book Club you were going to load Holy Enigma! onto 
Kindle at $.99. Will you let me know when, $40 is a bit steep for the print 
version but I want to read it.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for asking.
I just got an email from Amazon.
Holy Enigma will publish on Kindle at $.99 within 24 hours.
I will get on the threads tomorrow and let everyone know.
Steve


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just started your second book yesterday.  It's really good so far....
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

JP,
Thank you so much for letting me know you are reading my second book. If you enjoy it
I would very much appreciate a review.  Only have three reviews for that book and I'm 
having trouble getting it off the ground. 
Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Steve, finished the second book last night and I LOVED it, 5 stars all the way. It has so much excitement, excellent plot and character development. I stayed up late several evenings because I couldn't put it down. Congratulations on writing a great novel. I have written a review on Amazon for you. Just one thing,


Spoiler



the way it ended it doesn't sound like there will be a third in the series, that saddens me. 


jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

JP Morgan,
Dang, I was out of pocket when your review came in and I just noticed it. Thank you so much for that 5star review!
I do believe that I have at least one more story to tell in the series, so expect Christina Matthews to bounce back.
She just needs some time to lick her wounds.
Again, thank you so much for sharing your excitement about the sequel. I can assure you that means so mych more 
to a writer than selling a book.
Steve


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats on all the great reviews. I really need to remember to grab these on my kindle when I get home from work.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Scott, thank you so much for noticing my reviews. Some people really love the action.
I would be very honored if you read my books and would much appreciate your review
if you take the time to write one.
Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Still only 99 cents on Kindle:

Harper Editor's Desk: Test Pilot’s Daughter is exciting, original and a real page-turner. It is extremely well plotted. The author’s familiarity with flying lends his action real veracity and texture.  

Romance, adventure, murder and revenge, Christina Matthews does it all. An obsessed fly-girl with the Right Stuff  and True Grit fights for justice against two men who want her dead.  From a shaky first solo, she breaks through the glass ceiling to the very top of America’s space program only to find her country threatened by nuclear war.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New covers for Test Pilot's Daughter by T.M. Roy. If you are in need of professional covers, you can find her at www.teryvision.com

Revenge cover design and layout by T.M. Roy; background photograph courtesy of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA). Aircraft photo copyright 2008 by Lawreston/Distinctive Views, used with permission.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Jason, thank you so much for noticing. Yeah, I should have done it a long time ago.

I will be taking it to print soon so thought I should go ahead and get REAL covers.

Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Kinbr, you are so kind to notice. The old cover I did myself when my book was on Authonomy.
It went to #1 out of 8,000 books on the Harper Collins site last November with that stupid cover.

Can hardly believe it has sold a thousand copies on Kindle with the same cover.

T.M. Roy (Terry) did a great job on the new covers. She can be reached at    www.teryvision.com

Steve


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Cover, very professional... 
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, JP, thanks for noticing. Thought it was about time to get some pro covers.
Hope you are doing well.
Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New edit, new format, new cover, still only 99 cents on Kindle.

[[ASIN:B0035WTNSK Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge]]
[[ASIN:B003F24HRW Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning]]

Romance, adventure, murder and revenge, Christina Matthews does it all. An obsessed fly-girl with the Right Stuff and True Grit fights for justice against two men who want her dead. She struggles against impossible odds toward her goal of becoming the first female astronaut Commander. From a shaky first solo, she breaks through the glass ceiling to the very top of America's space program only to be caught between a terrorist plot and nuclear war with Iran.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

One clicked. Will post a review when I finish.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Scott, thanks so much for buying my book and a review would be most appreciated.
Steve Ward


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New Test Pilots Daughter interview to be posted soon on:  kippoe.blogspot.com
thanks Kipp.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought this, Steve.

Can't say when I'll get to it, I've got a long TBR list, but I love a book with a strong female character!

Betsy


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Betsy,
Wow, I am so very honored that you bought my book, especially since Betsy the Quilter in my mind is the Kindle Boards!
If you like a strong female protagonist, you should move it up on your TBR, because I don't think you will
ever find a stronger female role.  In the second book she literally has the survival of the United States in
her hand, but I don't want to say too much.  Christina Matthews was patterned after my wife and two
daughters who are VERY strong willed women who know how to "kick @$$ and take names."
Thanks again for buying it, and I would be even more honored if you chose to review it.
Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New cover blurb written by Cathy Wiley for Revenge before it goes into print.

Since childhood, Christina Matthews dreamed of becoming an astronaut. With a pilot’s license in her pocket, a degree in Aerospace Engineering in her hand, and the love of a sexy former fighter pilot in her heart, she is well on her way.

But when her best friend falls for the wrong man--a really wrong man, with a past full of murder and child abuse—she has to put her dream on hold in order to save herself and her friends from his crazed attempt to kill them all. 

Risking her future at NASA, Christina seeks to deliver on a promise to a dying friend and seek revenge on her would-be killer... as long as he doesn’t get to her first. 

“Test Pilot’s Daughter is exciting, original and a real page-turner. It is extremely well plotted. The author’s familiarity with flying lends his action real veracity and texture.” —Review from the Editor at Harper Collins’ Authonomy program.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

On my list for when I get properly online (ie, when the phone engineer's sorted where the rain's getting in!).


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Ali,
Was gone all weekend and just noticed your note. Thanks for keeping my book in mind.
My wife really enjoyed your book, The Girl on the Swing.
Hope to read it one day myself. I am always too busy editing to read for fun.
Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

With dreams of becoming an Astronaut-Commander, Christina struggles through heart-stopping perils in the cockpit and crash-lands on a deserted island. Without hope for rescue, she concocts an oddball plan to return survivors to civilization. 

Risking her future at NASA, Christina delivers on a promise to a dying friend and faces her evil nemesis in the sky. Only by overcoming deep-seated fears can she exorcise her ghosts and pursue a lifelong dream of flying in space.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Yikes! I haven't been on the Boards for a while, but helloooooo...  looks like nobody missed me.

Revenge has just sold over 1,000 copies but it has been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is a sample from the book. On a flight to the Bahamas, Christina awakes to
discover that the pilot of their charter plane has died in flight:

Christina awoke with a gasp.  Dazed and confused, she tried to collect herself when she heard more screaming.
“Pop. . .Pop what’s the matter?” Billy turned wide-eyed toward her.  “Something’s wrong. Help me! Please, Pop, wake up! ”
The girls came to life. Shaking his granddad violently, Billy looked terrified.
“Please, please don’t die!”  
Limp as a rag, Hank slumped forward onto the yoke.  His body weight overrode the autopilot, and the Saratoga nosed into a dive. Thinking quickly, Christina reached over, grabbed the collar of his leather jacket and yanked him back into his seat. The plane started climbing as the autopilot slowly returned to cruising altitude. The usual chatter on the radio was dead silent. She felt for a pulse on both sides of his neck. His skin was cool. The worst possible words escaped her mouth, “He’s dead!”
Grimacing in horror, Jessica and Heather stared at her with a look of What the hell are we supposed to do now?


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, your book Test Pilots daughter: Revenge is doing fantastic.  It's a great premise and love the cover.  I think I'll be reading this one for sure.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Joan, so much for noticing!! Your books look great too. My wife is shopping on
Kindle as we speak so I will have her check out your books. If you like a strong
female protagonist in action adventure, I am confident you will like Test Pilot's Daughter.
There are two in the series, Revenge and Dead Reckoning, both 99 cents on Kindle.
Thanks,
Steve

PS. My wife just bought Nowhere to Hide.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

With 2,000 copies of the Test Pilot's Daughter ebook series sold in 2010, I would like
to thank all my readers and say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! It has been
a great year for Test Pilot's Daughter, and I would like to thank all at Kindle Boards
for the exposure and all your great threads.

Look for Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge to come out in paperback in January, 2011.

Steve Ward


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been out of the country for several weeks, thought I should check into
the boards and see whats going on.

Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge is still 99 cents on Kindle and the paperback
will be out soon.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's still one of my favorite series.......
jp


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

JP Morgan

Thanks so much for your kind words.

I finally got the books in print and I plan to move on and write a third one.

steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy Toledo! Not too hard to see who is not promoting his book. Page 107? That cant be a good sign.
Test Pilot's Daughter just got a new review.
steve ward


----------

